# steel manual



## wimp (May 9, 2008)

anyone take the april test find that the new steel manual was difficult to use?

i notice that the table for Sx is gone!

the standards also list the seismuc design manual as a reference. any questions specifically on this manual?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 12, 2008)

Yes, Sx is gone but now (in ASD, just like LRFD) everything is based on the Zx property. You'll find this pretty easy to use though.

As for the seismic design manual, I haven't taken any exam using these new codes so I can't be too much "exam question" help on it. I do own a copy of it, so if you have any specific questions you can ask away.


----------

